# GM to focus on SDC. LAYING OFF 14,700 workers/Closing 5 factories



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

General Motors will lay off 14,700 factory and white-collar workers in North America and put five plants up for possible closure. The company said this is part of a plan that restructures to cut costs and focus more on autonomous and electric vehicles

http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/local-news/gm-to-slash-14-700-jobs-in-north-america


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> General Motors will lay off 14,700 factory and white-collar workers


Get ready for 14,700 additional ants to hit the airport queue!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Get ready for 14,700 additional ants to hit the airport queue!


I bet some will be wearing neckties, a big smile, mints & water


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> General Motors will lay off 14,700 factory and white-collar workers in North America and put five plants up for possible closure. The company said this is part of a plan that restructures to cut costs and focus more on autonomous and electric vehicles
> 
> http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/local-news/gm-to-slash-14-700-jobs-in-north-america


The world is changing my friends. Stay ahead of the curve.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GM seems to be in trouble. And the Volt is going away.

https://www.thecarconnection.com/ne...cadillac-xts-buick-lacrosse-on-chopping-block

The company reported negative cash flow for the first nine months of this year. Contract negotiations with the UAW are slated to begin next summer.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

goneubering said:


> GM seems to be in trouble. And the Volt is going away.
> 
> https://www.thecarconnection.com/ne...cadillac-xts-buick-lacrosse-on-chopping-block


Whelp, I actually liked the Volt but kept thinking that maybe I'll get it _next_ year because it was always like one feature short of what I really wanted. So much for that.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

goneubering said:


> GM seems to be in trouble. And the Volt is going away.
> 
> https://www.thecarconnection.com/ne...cadillac-xts-buick-lacrosse-on-chopping-block
> 
> The company reported negative cash flow for the first nine months of this year. Contract negotiations with the UAW are slated to begin next summer.


this is a ploy for more union concessions & local tax incentives from the communities involved.
GM is very aggressive in their tactics to extract money from whomever and wherever they can.
They cry, the federal government runs to give them a $$tax payer$$ bailout.
Then they move production offshore

Seriously, I wish I had Mary Barra's problems

GM stock closed up after announcing the layoff and future new 15,000 uber drivers
37.65 USD +1.72 (4.79%)
Closed: Nov 26, 7:50 PM EST ·

Wealthy and institutional investors just don't like humans
But love robots & autonomous


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Must suck that no body buys your cars so you gotta sell dreams in order to remain relevant.
Robots will take my driving job just not in the near future .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> Whelp, I actually liked the Volt but kept thinking that maybe I'll get it _next_ year because it was always like one feature short of what I really wanted. So much for that.


You and Obama.

https://www.greencarreports.com/news/1073508_obama-ill-buy-a-chevy-volt-after-my-presidency-ends

Obama: I'll Buy A Chevy Volt After My Presidency Ends


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, they gotta control costs so they lay off a bunch of workers to focus on supposed autonomous and electric vehicles while not having people to build them anymore. 

Makes perfect US automaker sense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The " ALL NEW 2020 G.M. CHECKER"!
1 model
1 size
1 color
1 engine & transmission option.

No more personal sales allowed by Law.

Built BY ROBOTS
FOR ROBOTS !

With the Last of YOUR MONEY !

Vote Algo Rithm for pres.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> this is a ploy for more union concessions & local tax incentives from the communities involved.


It's not. This is a paradigm shift for the entire transportation industry. VW, the largest car maker is doing the same thing. They're investing 50 billion dollars in electric cars over the next five years. These electric cars are not going to end users, they're going into self driving taxi fleets. As usual this will just bounce off almost everyone on this site, but it's going to happen anyway.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Robots are


UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> this is a ploy for more union concessions & local tax incentives from the communities involved.
> GM is very aggressive in their tactics to extract money from whomever and wherever they can.
> They cry, the federal government runs to give them a $$tax payer$$ bailout.
> Then they move production offshore
> ...


LEGAL SLAVES.
Corporations Love slaves.

Only G.M. car that will remain will be Buick.

Chineese Love Buick.

Should have Allowed FREE MARKET & CAPITALISM TO WORK.

G.M. SHOULD HAVE BEEN BANKRUPT HISTORY !
In 2008.

Damn straight.
Robots have been


UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I bet some will be wearing neckties, a big smile, mints & water


building the cars since the 80's !



Shrimp GumboC said:


> It's not. This is a paradigm shift for the entire transportation industry. VW, the largest car maker is doing the same thing. They're investing 50 billion dollars in electric cars over the next five years. These electric cars are not going to end users, they're going into self driving taxi fleets. As usual this will just bounce off almost everyone on this site, but it's going to happen anyway.


Globalist Agenda 21 Forced Elimination of Personal Vehicle Ownership.

Kiss Freedom Goodbye.

This is how they will control where you live now.
By Limiting your mobility.

Makes everything easier for the Corporations


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Poor greg is all alone here. Maybe use some of your duplicate accounts to talk to yourself


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> General Motors will lay off 14,700 factory and white-collar workers in North America and put five plants up for possible closure. The company said this is part of a plan that restructures to cut costs and focus more on autonomous and electric vehicles
> 
> http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/local-news/gm-to-slash-14-700-jobs-in-north-america


Agenda 21 promise the Corporations Continuity without Consumers ?

2030 Global " Socialism"
The new United Nations set date.
Look it up.
Communist China is Now the World Leader .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yeah, they gotta control costs so they lay off a bunch of workers to focus on supposed autonomous and electric vehicles while not having people to build them anymore.
> 
> Makes perfect US automaker sense.


I read somewhere Trump is mad at GM about this news.


----------



## Shrimp GumboC (Nov 13, 2018)

Shrimp GumboC said:


> It's not. This is a paradigm shift for the entire transportation industry. VW, the largest car maker is doing the same thing. They're investing 50 billion dollars in electric cars over the next five years. These electric cars are not going to end users, they're going into self driving taxi fleets. As usual this will just bounce off almost everyone on this site, but it's going to happen anyway.


If you look close you can see where it bounced off heynow321


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

No job is safe from automation. From driving to financial advice. From coding to even being a CEO of a company . 
These people are opening doors to their demise and they don’t even know it .
Next generation will be robots and humans will be destroyed by AI.
Lol


----------



## Workforfood (May 12, 2018)




----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Workforfood said:


> View attachment 276914


JOHNNY CAB!!!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The "focus more on autonomous vehicles" is just a smokescreen over the fact that they can't sell cars anymore.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The "focus more on autonomous vehicles" is just a smokescreen over the fact that they can't sell cars anymore.


LOL :yawn:


----------

